# CaseMan96



## CaseMan96 (Mar 12, 2015)

I Have low oil pressure on CIH 9280 powershift transmission . Also shifts only in 1,4,and 7 ranges. And is extremely jerky on clutch pedal. Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

